# Specs für Tracer 2



## iRider (13. Dezember 2010)

http://www.dsb-bonandrini.com/public/News/zoom/Tracer 2 Flyer 12-10-10.pdf


----------



## Igetyou (13. Dezember 2010)

Tolles Bike.
Sieht echt super aus.
Wo kann ich das Bike probe fahren?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bachmayeah (13. Dezember 2010)

hat was...


----------



## iRider (14. Dezember 2010)

bachmayeah schrieb:


> hat was...



Ja, nämlich einen zu steilen Lenkwinkel und ein zu hohes Tretlager! 
Wieso schaffen es eigentlich gerade beide Hersteller deren Enduros ich in der näheren Auswahl habe die Räder auf der Zielgeraden noch zu vergeigen?


----------



## dantist (14. Dezember 2010)

@iRider: das mit dem Tretlager hast du ja bei mtbr.com schon erwähnt - jetzt muss ich hier mal nachhaken. Sind 14" so hoch für ein Bike in dem Segment?


----------



## iRider (15. Dezember 2010)

Kommt darauf an was man mit machen will und wo man fährt. Deshalb hatte ich auf die G2-Ausfallenden gehofft. Wenn diese Geodaten mit G2s in der "steilen" Einstellung gewesen wäre dann hätte das Bike viel Potential um es in einer "flachen" Einstellung in Richtung Mini-DH-Bike zu trimmen. Somit wäre jeder glücklich geworden. Im Moment ist die Geo IMO "Mainstream", wenn das Bike noch eine "flach-lang-tief" Option hätte dann wäre es mit Trendsetter.
Zum Vergleich: Mein Uzzi VPX mit Slackern hat auch ein 14" hohes Tretlager, bei über 2 cm mehr Federweg. Und das geht ohne Probleme mit 175-er Kurbeln zu bewegen.



dantist schrieb:


> @iRider: das mit dem Tretlager hast du ja bei mtbr.com schon erwähnt - jetzt muss ich hier mal nachhaken. Sind 14" so hoch für ein Bike in dem Segment?


----------

